# Sons Of Martha



## Damaged Eagle

*Sons Of Martha*

The sons of Mary seldom bother, for they have inherited
  that good part;
But the Sons of Martha favour their Mother of the
  careful soul and the troubled heart.
And because she lost her temper once, and because she
  was rude to the Lord her Guest,
Her Sons must wait upon Mary's Sons, world without
  end, reprieve, or rest.
It is their care in all the ages to take the buffet and
  cushion the shock.
It is their care that the gear engages; it is their care that
  the switches lock.
It is their care that the wheels run truly; it is their care
  to embark and entrain,
Tally, transport, and deliver duly the Sons of Mary by
  land and main.

They say to mountains, "Be ye removed." They say to
  the lesser floods, "Be dry."
Under their rods are the rocks reproved-they are not
  afraid of that which is high.
Then do the hill-tops shake to the summit-then is the
  bed of the deep laid bare,
That the Sons of Mary may overcome it, pleasantly
  sleeping and unaware.
They finger death at their gloves' end where they piece
  and repiece the living wires.
He rears against the gates they tend: they feed him hungry
  behind their fires.
Early at dawn, ere men see clear, they stumble into
  his terrible stall,
And hale him forth a haltered steer, and goad and turn
  him till evenfall.
To these from birth is Belief forbidden; from these till
  death is Relief afar.
They are concerned with matters hidden - under the
  earthline their altars are-
The secret fountains to follow up, waters withdrawn to
  restore to the mouth,
And gather the floods as in a cup, and pour them again
  at a city's drouth.

They do not preach that their God will rouse them a
  little before the nuts work loose.
They do not teach that His Pity allows them to drop
  their job when they dam'-well choose.
As in the thronged and the lighted ways, so in the dark
  and the desert they stand,
Wary and watchful all their days that their brethren's
  day may be long in the land.

Raise ye the stone or cleave the wood to make a path
  more fair or flat -
Lo, it is black already with blood some Son of Martha
  spilled for that!
Not as a ladder from earth to Heaven, not as a witness
  to any creed,
But simple service simply given to his own kind in their
  common need.

And the Sons of Mary smile and are blessed - they
  know the Angels are on their side.
They know in them is the Grace confessed, and for
  them are the Mercies multiplied.
They sit at the Feet - they hear the Word - they see
  how truly the Promise runs.
They have cast their burden upon the Lord, and - the
  Lord He lays it on Martha's Sons!

Rudyard Kipling

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

"Hard work spotlights the character of people: some turn up their sleeves, some turn up their noses, and some don't turn up at all."
Sam Ewing

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## defcon4

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 52989
> 
> *Sons Of Martha*
> 
> The sons of Mary seldom bother, for they have inherited
> that good part;
> But the Sons of Martha favour their Mother of the
> careful soul and the troubled heart.
> And because she lost her temper once, and because she
> was rude to the Lord her Guest,
> Her Sons must wait upon Mary's Sons, world without
> end, reprieve, or rest.
> It is their care in all the ages to take the buffet and
> cushion the shock.
> It is their care that the gear engages; it is their care that
> the switches lock.
> It is their care that the wheels run truly; it is their care
> to embark and entrain,
> Tally, transport, and deliver duly the Sons of Mary by
> land and main.
> 
> They say to mountains, "Be ye removed." They say to
> the lesser floods, "Be dry."
> Under their rods are the rocks reproved-they are not
> afraid of that which is high.
> Then do the hill-tops shake to the summit-then is the
> bed of the deep laid bare,
> That the Sons of Mary may overcome it, pleasantly
> sleeping and unaware.
> They finger death at their gloves' end where they piece
> and repiece the living wires.
> He rears against the gates they tend: they feed him hungry
> behind their fires.
> Early at dawn, ere men see clear, they stumble into
> his terrible stall,
> And hale him forth a haltered steer, and goad and turn
> him till evenfall.
> To these from birth is Belief forbidden; from these till
> death is Relief afar.
> They are concerned with matters hidden - under the
> earthline their altars are-
> The secret fountains to follow up, waters withdrawn to
> restore to the mouth,
> And gather the floods as in a cup, and pour them again
> at a city's drouth.
> 
> They do not preach that their God will rouse them a
> little before the nuts work loose.
> They do not teach that His Pity allows them to drop
> their job when they dam'-well choose.
> As in the thronged and the lighted ways, so in the dark
> and the desert they stand,
> Wary and watchful all their days that their brethren's
> day may be long in the land.
> 
> Raise ye the stone or cleave the wood to make a path
> more fair or flat -
> Lo, it is black already with blood some Son of Martha
> spilled for that!
> Not as a ladder from earth to Heaven, not as a witness
> to any creed,
> But simple service simply given to his own kind in their
> common need.
> 
> And the Sons of Mary smile and are blessed - they
> know the Angels are on their side.
> They know in them is the Grace confessed, and for
> them are the Mercies multiplied.
> They sit at the Feet - they hear the Word - they see
> how truly the Promise runs.
> They have cast their burden upon the Lord, and - the
> Lord He lays it on Martha's Sons!
> 
> Rudyard Kipling
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Kipling had the knowledge many of us just yearn for.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------

